

See peoples' feelings and worries in real time - timrogers
http://feeloutloud.com
Just made this quick little site and pushed it out this afternoon - people can add their thoughts and feelings up to 250 characters, and then they are pushed instantly to other users in real time! Tell me what you think, all comments are appreciated in this product which has literally only just been released!
======
spottiness
Hey Tim, good idea. We did something along the same lines at Spottiness.com.
Yours is more specific to instant feelings while ours is more about anonymous
communication. Good job and good luck!

------
nametoremember
Had some fun in there until someone took over with the spamming. So.. summer
project?

